# Asian Expat



## ramonese (Sep 3, 2010)

It’s always nice to live in a totally different country for a change. I'm currently residing in Malaysia. I really like the idea to start a new life in other country, especially when you’ve reached certain stage of your life. It’s a very challenging and very adventurous… USA is on the top of my list and I am now trying to gather as much informations on this country. I'm just curious to know the attitude or perception of Americans towards Asian people living in their country? How well accepted are these Asian community in USA? 

Thank you for the thoughts


----------

